# ONR Newbie Winter Test



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Forgive the photos not been as clear as hoped but had left the camera on Aperture priority so was set at F8.
Well Folks having heard all the praise of ONR i got some. This was in -1 Temp.
I tend to go the whole hog when i do something and go for the best value option...Hence the U.S. Gallon i got.
As im sure is often the case the smaller sizes were out of stock Anyway. Here is the wash Kit, forgot to put the spray bottle in the shot DOH..!!!!










I Only used one sponge through out the whole process i simply bought the 4 pack for value.

I really wanted this for the winter as have no intention of getting the power washer out and dragging the hose and cables all over the filthy lawn and paths.









In fact all the hassle of a power washer has pushed me more to the speed of ONR use.

The Summer use for this would be to have the car dry before the water dries to leave spotting and streaks.

Anyway I followed Mirror Finish's advice (Steve) and went for 2 capfuls. Although a cap is 15ml i simply used the measuring spoons and so put in 30ml. 
This was into about 7lt of Warm Water since the ONR label says 1 oz into 2 gallons and 30ml is just over 1oz us measure and a U.S. Gallon is about 3.75 lt.
I also Did as Steve and put 1 cap measure 15ml into a spray bottle but my spray bottle was 2lt.
Through the wash i had ended up pre soaking the bonnet 3 times and both sides 2 times and this was not in a fine mist form but a more heavy spray and the wheels were sprayed once this left me with just under 1lt left in the Spray bottle so 1 lt would be fine with one soak spray on all but the very largest motors i would say. The reason they got pre soaked so often was i would spray them move onto something else and forget about it having been changing Micro fibres and taking pics...
I did get snowed on a couple of times but luckily it didnt get a hold.
Worked from top to bottom.
Roof First then the hatch.

50/50 hatch...










This shows the Micro Fibre free of Dirt after Drying the Hatch Half...










I actually used on the whole process including wheels 5 micro fibres simply because 1 the amount of water they were holding and the odd time i ran slightly against a non cleaned edge such as the sill bottoms.

Then Did Bonnet Followed by the sides,

Here is a side half Sprayed and Dwelling...










Then a just about 50/50 of the side having had the ONR Sponge job...










Did the rest of the car but not the wheels..

This was State of water at this point...



















The Bottom of the marker is the 5lt Mark so i had used just over 2lt.
You can see the scum on the side of the bucket.

Now as to the solution holding the muck this pic is the sponge Rung out into ice cream tub...










Then This One is just the water allowed to naturally run out the sponge which is more of how it would be on the car...










It may not seam much different but it was a good deal less darker than the squeezed sponge. The bucket certainly shows that the ONR had a real challenge to contain this much crud.

Now having done the wheels with the solution left in the bucket and they were simply wiped over and between the spokes with the Sponge no brushes or extra agitation just solution and sponge.

Now the last bit of water in the bucket was poured out and the bucket rinsed the sponge was then wrung out.

The sponge was then cleaned in the bucket with about 5lt of warm water and a bit of washing up liquid this is what came out of the sponge that had already been wrung out...That is nothing at the bottom of the bucket thats the ceiling reflecting in the pitch black water.










This is the finished job... Just body wheels and door shuts done...










Now as some will have seen with the state of the water you may want to do the ONR 2 Bucket Clean but as you can see 1 bucket can clean a winter car.
Admittedly you could have a very cruddy motor and its everyones call to what they entrust to ONR to clean.
I did not time this first attempt as i was back and forth with camera and taking extra care as first time out and constantly checking the paint visually.
As most have said before its a wonder solution and could well be my weapon of choice most of the time.


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

Good work! Finally thawed out in my area so defo bring ONR out as the car hasn't been washed in weeks (6, very ashamed  )


----------



## javierpeba (May 2, 2010)

Good work! i´m not tryed ONR yet, but after see your post i wanna buy it.

Thanks!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks for comments all welcome, it did exactly what i hoped from it.
Well impressed and i actually really like the smell a bit old school purple cherry bubble gum smelling.


----------



## R0B (Aug 27, 2010)

good write up james :thumb:


----------



## shine247 (Mar 1, 2010)

That's done a nice job on your car. Difficult just now with even more snow on the ground today so quite right about cables and hoses getting mixed in amongst it all. It sounds as though you could go through a few cloths, OK if you keep and wash a load in one go. 

This seems to be going back to the old style washing method but better. Would still look to TBM myself but with you doing it on a car in that state, the PW, snow foam and lances "could" be a thing of the past for our normal wash:doublesho.

Thanks for the write up.


----------



## R2P (Dec 25, 2010)

Im scared to even think of opening my bottle may have ago now looks good job!


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Thanks again for all the praise, a lot use the drying towels its just i had the micros to hand.
You are not forced to use so many its just first time out and when i cought other sections i changed the micro cloth.
In Contrast when i did the rover the next day i only used 2, one i used to take the most water off and ring out each time the other to take the last few spots left on after that first pass.
If you used the big fluffy towels you would only need that im sure.
I dare say most folk would use the ONR 2bm With such a heavy soil but wanted to see what the one would do and i was very impressed.
I realy do see using the power washer as a right faff and hassle im sure some tasks will be power washer territory but this will be my wash method of choice i feel..Now where can i get a proper uk 15 gallons...:lol:


----------



## hag (Apr 8, 2010)

Thanks for taking the time to provide such a detailed review. I use ONR with a push MF but this does get very dirty especially when the car is laden with dirt. A sponge is easier to clean as you have demonstrated. Did the sponge move easily over the paintwork safely.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

hag said:


> Thanks for taking the time to provide such a detailed review. I use ONR with a push MF but this does get very dirty especially when the car is laden with dirt. A sponge is easier to clean as you have demonstrated. Did the sponge move easily over the paintwork safely.


Thanks for the favourable comments,
A lot use the Grout (Tiling) sponge.
The grout sponge is used over the normal 50p ones as its more of a honeycombed construction and can lift the muck into it as a micro fibre is designed too also.
I did not apply pressure as such i simply placed on the bodywork and moved the sponge gently across the panel the only pressure was the weight of the water in the sponge.
Glided over the car fine and safely.
A real pleasure to use.


----------



## Lowiepete (Mar 29, 2009)

Hello James,

Good to see that you're enjoying some fine cleaning results with ONR! Just one
small point, if I may; the use of drying towels in winter can be a tad risky.
If there is even the smallest risk of salt, or dirty brine to be more accurate, 
then at the point where it evaporates during a drying process, it _will_ 
crystalize and can potentially cause some light marring. The problem with the
salt-monster is that you can only see it _after_ its misbehaviour...

So, using an MF cloth to wipe a final light spray of ONR, after you've removed 
the dirt with the sponge, will always be safer than just drying by use of a dry 
MF, plush or not. ONR will easily perform a _proper_ wash, but, just because we
are eschewing the 2BM method, does not mean we also compromise on caring 
for the paint.

Regards,
Steve


----------



## gt140silver (May 6, 2007)

Enjoyed reading that, thank-you for the time & effort. I love it when someone takes the time to take & upload pictures!

I'm still unconvinced by ONR but, have only read a couple of threads on it. My interest is growing. N Ireland is about to get a hosepipe ban to conserve water- mmmm must read more, ...possibility of getting to order new stuff also!


----------



## 0507448n (Feb 3, 2010)

gt140silver said:


> Enjoyed reading that, thank-you for the time & effort. I love it when someone takes the time to take & upload pictures!
> 
> I'm still unconvinced by ONR but, have only read a couple of threads on it. My interest is growing. N Ireland is about to get a hosepipe ban to conserve water- mmmm must read more, ...possibility of getting to order new stuff also!


I understand where you are coming from as I ONR-ed for the first time today. My civic was not washed in 6-7 weeks (yes, v. ashamed) so had lots of the usually suspects + road salt from the recent weather.

I was impressed but I used 2BM to be on the safe side. My main problem is when I wash the wheels, especially the inner rim. I like giving them a blast with a PW but when ONR, this is a problem.

I used ONR because my outdoor tap is either still frozen or block as very little water is coming out no matter how much I turn the knob (BTW, any ideas folks?). I think its a great product if water access is a problem or quick in between washes in the summer but given the choice, I still would the traditional method.


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Lowiepete,
Thanks you Sir that is praise indeed nice to be noticed by a great of the ONR.
Good point made, i did do a good few passes over each section and the micro was totally clean.
It has some armour beneath also with 2x jetseal and 2x fk1000p and now 1 opti seal also.

gt140silver,
I was as sceptical as the next but had to try myself and it was very salty but came out good.
We are prety safe from hose ban here as our water is from boreholes but we do get it now and again when they need to transfer some to other regions.
It realy does save loads of water and a big draw for me is not getting the power washer out.
Despite having the snow foam etc its just too much of a faff, ill keep it especially as i have only just got it but this will be for the odd time especially if the ones at work come good with there threats to turn up with there motors.

0507448n,
This weather i would not be to concerned about the back of the rims, each to there own but some dont bother with the fronts never mind the backs but you should be ok with a brush and ONR if needed.
You could have a bucket with some shampoo in just to do the wheels.
As for tap either its some ice blocking it or possibly the washer is fudged and not rising properly to allow full flow when tap is turned its not lifting the sealing washer.

Thank you all for your comments greatly appreciated.


----------



## chopper007 (Nov 9, 2010)

Hmm.. Very interesting... So.. Where can I buy some ? And are there different types?


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

chopper007 said:


> Hmm.. Very interesting... So.. Where can I buy some ? And are there different types?


Only One ONR but a few similar products coming onto the market but state side mainly i believe.

Few traders have it.
I got mine from CYC.

http://www.cleanyourcar.co.uk/index.php?searchStr=onr&act=viewCat&Submit=Go


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Great write up James! I think this helped many of us to stop hesitate and try the ONR way.

I have two questions:

a) In case of TBM I supose that ONR solution should be in both buckets to awoid dilution. Is that correct?
b) Where did you get those yellow Eurow microfibres? 

Cheers Mike


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Mike_T said:


> Great write up James! I think this helped many of us to stop hesitate and try the ONR way.
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> ...


Thank you...
You could have solution in both buckets but that entails using more product.
You could limit the watering down by making sure you ring out the sponge well in your plain water bucket so not diluting the onr.
Make sure you dont take up too much ONR also again not to throw too much into the rinse bucket.
As you could see in the picks the onr solution does hold a good deal of muck in suspension.
The tub when the solution just dribbled out showed what it would be like on the car body, whereas the wrung out one was a lot darker and showed what was held away from the paint.

The thing with the onr method is you dont use grit guards unless they are in a rinse bucket as the grit guard would mean you are not able to reach 5 lt of water as that is about as much room the guard takes up.

The Micro fibres were the excellent Eurow ones but from costco i was lucky to have Chrisc offer to get some with me so used his card.
I wish there was a shop you could walk into to get them.
I would have another 2 packs in a flash.


----------



## Mike_T (Aug 2, 2010)

Thank you againg James, now I know everything. :thumb:


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

Excellent write-up and thread James 

I am an ONR convert and believer now.... mainly thanks to the great threads from bigpikle and Lowiepete :thumb:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

steve_70 said:


> Excellent write-up and thread James
> 
> I am an ONR convert and believer now.... mainly thanks to the great threads from bigpikle and Lowiepete :thumb:


Yeah Bigpikle and Lowiepete have set many on the ONR road and mirror finish 2 year test was fantastic.


----------



## MilesBetter (Aug 9, 2010)

james_death said:


> Yeah Bigpikle and Lowiepete have set many on the ONR road and mirror finish 2 year test was fantastic.


 Forgot Mirror Finish... sorry


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

ONR is a great musthave-product and I recommend it for all to try it out if you haven't already! 
But I wouldn't use those yellow Eurow MF on the paint....I tested those on the lid of the M16 waxtin and it made scratches..


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Carshine said:


> ONR is a great musthave-product and I recommend it for all to try it out if you haven't already!
> But I wouldn't use those yellow Eurow MF on the paint....I tested those on the lid of the M16 waxtin and it made scratches..


Any cloth can scratch, there is no totally safe one.


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

james_death said:


> Any cloth can scratch, there is no totally safe one.


I beg to differ! :wave:


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

Carshine said:


> I beg to differ! :wave:


Would love to hear your recommends as I removed all swirls from a 2 foot section to test some micros on and all scratched on black vag paint. :thumb:


----------



## npinks (Feb 25, 2008)

Great to read that somebody else got good results and the bucket of dirty water was ok to use

I was a bit nervous looking at the colour of the water when I first used my ONR


----------



## Carshine (Nov 11, 2009)

james_death said:


> Would love to hear your recommends as I removed all swirls from a 2 foot section to test some micros on and all scratched on black vag paint. :thumb:


Meguiar's Supreme Shine MF is the only MF towel that didn't make scratches on my cars..


----------



## robtech (Jan 17, 2011)

superb.off to B&Q later to get some of these sponges,,2 bucket method now its 2 sponge method too.


----------



## Blockwax (Jan 23, 2011)

I use detailer (Optimum) diluted 3-1 while the ONR is still wet on the car then i have an old clean drying towel specifically for the job....great results.:thumb:


----------



## uzj100 (Jun 22, 2009)

james_death said:


> Would love to hear your recommends as I removed all swirls from a 2 foot section to test some micros on and all scratched on black vag paint. :thumb:


Have you tried Pak Shak towels?

Definitely my ATF MF towels to use.

HTH


----------



## james_death (Aug 9, 2010)

uzj100 said:


> Have you tried Pak Shak towels?
> 
> Definitely my ATF MF towels to use.
> 
> HTH


Never even heard of them...:lol:
Dare say just state side thing.


----------

